# [risolto]pkg config e flag -hardened

## Nio84

Salve, da quello che ho letto hardened è il progetto di gentoo che si occupa della sicurezza ...

Volevo installare syslog-ng 

emerge mi fa delle storie per pkgconfig-0.23 , dando emerge -pqv, mi dice di aggiungere la flag -hardened al pacchetto...

Ma se questo hardened è importante per la sicurezza io non vorrei escluderne il supporto per pkgconfig .... 

In altre parole devo installare una versione precedente di pkg oppure una successiva alla 0.23?

----------

## ago

diciamo che il progetto hardened è un po più complesso...magari è opportuno utilizzarlo in ambito server. Tuttavia se tento di installare syslog-ng vedo la use hardened ma non vengo forzato ad attivarla:

```
devil ago # emerge -av syslog-ng

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.10  287 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/syslog-ng-3.1.1  USE="ipv6 pcre ssl tcpd -caps -hardened (-selinux) -spoof-source -sql -static" 685 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 971 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]
```

Hai cambiato profilo?

----------

## Nio84

Per ora ho il profilo generico desktop .....

Avevo messo questo perche ero combattuto tra istallare kde/openbox oppure lxde .....

Cambiero profilo in desktop kde...

EDIT : 

Mi dà sette pacchetti 

dev-util pkgconfig 0.23 che è quello che da errore nella compilazione 

dev libs libgamin 0.1.10-r2

dev-libs eventlog-0.2.10

app-admin gamin

del libs glib-2.22.5

appadmin gam-server-0.1.10

app admin /syslog-ng-3.1.1 

scusa per il listato ma la penna usb mi serve per l'installazzione per cui non posso copiare gli output

----------

## ago

Se preferisci puoi tenere anche il profilo base (non dekstop), quello che differisce per la maggiore è solo un cambio di use, ma indubbiamente il profilo kde è più comodo  :Very Happy: Last edited by ago on Sat Jul 10, 2010 10:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Nio84

editato su

----------

## ago

ma ti da errore in compilazione o ti forza ad attivare la USE?

----------

## Nio84

Se do' emerg syslog-ng mi da' errore 

failed to emerge /dev-utils/pkgconf-0.23 

ERROR /dev-utils/pkgconf-0.23  failed

econf failed 

the specify snipped of code : die "econf failed"

----------

## ago

ci sono altri messaggi d'errore?un log completo? forse bugzilla potrebbe aiutarti di più

----------

## Nio84

asp faccio una partizione fat su un vecchio hardisk esterno e vedo se i log riesco a mandarli li' e te li posto

----------

## ago

emergi wgetpaste e usa quello  :Wink: 

----------

## Nio84

Ah meno male ...l'hardisk era scassato quindi avevo messo il netbook a emergere world per cui appena finirà emergo pure wgetpaste

----------

## ago

Se preferisci puoi mettere in pausa il processo con ctrl-z, fai quello che devi fare e riprendi il processo con fg

----------

## Nio84

ora mai lo faccio finire ...almeno si inizia a risolvere i problemi con un sistema compilato e istallato correttamente

EDIT:  Finito ...dopo aver emerso la toolchain e emerso world non dà problemi

----------

